# Elektronikas forums >  Samsung LCD TV sasists ekrāns, vai iespējams remonts?

## retere

Sveiki!
Jaunais gads sācies ar ne visai patīkamu notikumu, vakar nejauši sanāca uzsist pa Samsung LCD TV un tagad 1/5 daļa no ekrāna ir melna un var redzēt kā tas mirguļo  ::  Vai maz ir iespējams sataisīt kkur to un cik tas varētu maksāt? Baigi skumji būtu izmest 500Ls vērtu TV, jo noteikti garantija uz šādiem bojājumiem nestrādā, vai ne?
Paldies jau iepriekš par atbildi!
Laimīgu Jauno gadu vēlot,
retere

----------


## osscar

domājams lētāk nopirkt jaunu TV. Datoru LCD matricas var atrast ebaya, bet ar TV laikam nav tik vienkārši.

----------


## retere

Bāc, tā jau es domāju, ka būs jāpērk jauns TV   ::  Sis gads tiešam iesācies ne tā...

----------


## osscar

Var jau protams atrādīt meistaram (varbūt var labot)- taču ja bojāta ir fiziski LCD matrica...tad tiešām jauns tv būs lētāks....

----------


## retere

Kā var zināt, ka ir bojāta matrica? Kur tā atrodas un kādas pazīmes par to liecina?

----------


## Speccy

Pēdējais variants ja nekas nelīdz http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ykPsV2v ... re=related  ::

----------


## retere

::  Man nav šitāds melnums, man ir tāds pa visu ekrāna garumu un kādus 10cm plats varavīksnes ņirbulis ar melniem sāniņiem pāris cm   ::

----------


## Delfins

ier'e'kinot transport'e'sanu, remontu un t.t. - jauns TV.. tagad TV iet pa smiegligam cenam. - 300Ls un labs 32"/37" LCD
cik noprotu - varaviksne ir loti slikti - elektronika beigta. bez plates nomainas neiztikt

----------


## retere

300Ls nav smieklīga nauda, ja varējām iztikt bez jebkādiem izdevumiem, bet laiku atpakaļ nepagriezt un ja saki, ka varavīksne slikti, tad ir ļoti slikti   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Texx

Var ainest uz kādu servisu, lai pa lēto apskatās vai ir taisāms un par cik. Ja nav taisāms tad nopārdot detaļās kādam servisam vai interesentam un un meklēt uz akciju kādu citu TV. Morāle: LCD televizorus nev ieteicams sist.   ::   Nav vairs lampu televizoru laiki, kad kārtīgs blieziens pa sānu visu atrisināja.   ::

----------


## retere

Vai tad kāds pirks pussaplēstu TV? Kur piedāvāt? Tajā pašā remontdarbnīcā?   ::

----------


## Jon

Liec sludinājumu. Vēl jau var pirkt tieši to pašu modeli un priecāties, ka rezerves daļu komplekts pagultē...

----------


## Slowmo

Skatoties, cik populārs modelis. Gadās jau kādreiz, ka kāda no elektronikas platēm nosvilst un remonts neatmaksājas. Tad var izmantot citu TV kā donoru.
Starp citu, ļoti daudz video klipiņu redzēts, kur cilvēki sasit savus LCD ar Wii konsoles pulti, izlaižot to no rokām un sviežot pa taisno ekrānā  ::  Plazma drusku drošāka, jo cietāks ekrāns, bet ar, ja liels ekrāna laukums, nav māksla sasist.

----------


## retere

Diemžēl šis sišanas gadīmjums bija vēl muļķīgāks kā ar Wii  ::  Nu neko, jāmeklē meistars rokā, kas teiks gala spriedumu. Tagad tikai jautājums kur atrast? Vai tas TV meistaru kantoris pie slimīcas Ziepniekkalnā vēl ir?

----------


## retere

Paldies visiem par atbildēm, atradu meistaru, kurš pa 120Ls sataisīs!

----------


## guguce

Neturi sveci zem pūra! 
Gadījumu studijā   ::

----------


## Slowmo

Noskaidro, vai tur detaļas kaut kādas jāsūta, vai var tāpat sataisīt, jo varbūt cits meistars 2x lētāk sataisīs  ::

----------


## Texx

Nav ko *ist kapeiku. Par to naudu, ja sataisa un iedod garantiju, būs labi.

----------


## janys

Man tētis psrs laika televizorus agrāk remontēja ka 30 gadus vecam tv attēls bija izstiepies nevarēja saprast kas tur noticis mainīja kondensātorus bet nekā izrādijās ka platei celiņi novecojuši nezinu kas būs ar LCD pēc 30 gadiem.

----------


## retere

Matrica esot beigta, vismaz pec apraksta ta secinaja.. Viirs jau visu tur kartoja.. Tagad pasutija to detalu pec modela koda un gaidam, tie 120Ls esot leti.. Man gan ta neskiet, bet, protams, par stulbumu jamaksa  :: 

Oi, gadijums kaa saplesu italu gimenites cienigs  ::

----------


## Didzis

Neticu, ka kads modernais TV nokalpos 30 gadus  ::  . Ražotāji ir ieintereseti lai cilvēki pēc 3-5 gadiem perk jaunu TV, citādi tak var bankotēt. Paši cilvēki jau arī pie tā vainīgi- gribas tak jaunu spēļļietiņu. Paskatieties, cik bieži tiek mainīti mobilie telefoni  ::

----------


## M_J

Itāļu ģimenītes cienīgo stāstu lūdzu studijā!

----------


## Slowmo

Mobilais telefons ir drusku savādāl, jo tur attīstība strauji norit pēdējo gadu laikā. Cita lieta, ja cilvēks telefonu izmanto tikai zvaniem un sms, bet telefonu tāpat maina ik pa pāris mēnešiem.
Bet gan jau arī kāds televizors izvilks pāris desmitus gadu. Cik jaukti vaļā normālu firmu ne-lētie aparāti, tur tiešām labas komponentes izmantotas un plates labi projektētas, tāpēc - kas zin. Itkā teorētiskais mūžs plazmai un LCD nu jau ir ap 60000 stundu, kas, atkarībā no tā, cik daudz skatās, varētu būt pat 50 gadi.

----------

